# 1238 regen configurations



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am interested in having more than one type of regen on my latest project. I want to have a switch panel that would allow me to select between no input, brake switch input, and 2 wire pot input. What I am having a hard time with, is that each type of input is programmed via the site glass, but I am interested in switching input types on the fly. Does anybody have any thoughts on how to get around this?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you could do it this way:
Set to 3-wire throttle

Have a 3 position switch. Wire Pot HIGH and Pot LOW to the curtis.
position 1 connects the pot wiper to the curtis
position 2 connects Curtis Pot high, through brake switch to Pot Wiper (essentially shorting the wiper to pot high, full regen.
position 2 connects curtis pot low to curtis pot wiper (disables regen).


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

frodus said:


> I think you could do it this way:
> Set to 3-wire throttle
> 
> Have a 3 position switch. Wire Pot HIGH and Pot LOW to the curtis.
> ...


Way cool! It took me awhile to load that into my brain, but that makes sense. The single switch will be sweet. I am anxious to do some heavy comparison testing on the road...


----------

